# Solomon's castle part three



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

In a far away land (actually my basement ) lives a King named Solomon and his pheasant's...I mean peasant's. The King's castle is not yet completed to the standard's fit for a King, but have progressed enough for the king and his peeps to live in it cage free....

*Horrible pic, but it gives you an idea of the setup*



*Shiloh likes his new cage*



*Soterion has grown up quite a bit*





*I believe the King and his flock like their new setup*







*I will take some better pics when the whole thing is done...that light is getting replaced, a window is going in, more perches including natural branches,lot's of stuff I will be doing...stay tuned for parts 4 through 10....*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I love the all white budgie and the tiel.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

kcladyz said:


> I love the all white budgie and the tiel.


Thank you Heidi...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

They look quite comfortable in their new room, your Soterion has grown up beautifully!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

aluz said:


> They look quite comfortable in their new room, your Soterion has grown up beautifully!


Thank you Ana...he is a really sweet guy, personality wise too....


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Yay!!, it's looking good Randy..and the birdies seem to love it too!!, Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

They look really comfortable Bro. I love ehay you are doing. Your birds seem to like it. Looking forward to seeing the finished product Solomon is more and more beautiful in his photos.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*King Solomon :king: and his minions :lovers: are most pleased with the spaciousness of the expanded realm. As the human slave toils to enhance the amenities of the kingdom, their approval and comfort will exceed happiness known hereto for.
This kingdom shall rival every other in all the lands.

Every member of this realm is well-fed, healthy and happy with clear eyes, strong beak and shiny feathers, for their slave works hard to ensure the well-being of everybirdie he serves.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *King Solomon :king: and his minions :lovers: are most pleased with the spaciousness of the expanded realm. As the human slave toils to enhance the amenities of the kingdom, their approval and comfort will exceed happiness known hereto for.
> This kingdom shall rival every other in all the lands.
> 
> Every member of this realm is well-fed, healthy and happy with clear eyes, strong beak and shiny feathers, for their slave works hard to ensure the well-being of everybirdie he serves.*


Thank's Deb....your writing skill is on a pace with your artistic ability for sure. I am really pumped about this whole thing. The King and crew seem to really love it. What is really cool is, I can sneak in without them knowing it, and watch them through the glass door. This is proving to be very rewarding. Also they are more comfortable with me everytime I walk in. Samara stepped up and was on my hand for a few seconds before flying off. I would love to think that someday Shiloh may be able to be in without a cage but we shall wait and see. He hasn't been out with them yet, getting ready to trial run that right quick here...

Edit to add: The cleaning of the linoleum floor is wonderful. it took me only a couple minutes to sweep up everything, and wipe down with vinegar. No more scrubbing the bottom grating of the F050....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How totally cool that Shiloh is going to have his first out-of-cage visit with the King and budgie crew. :wow:

I hope it goes great :jumping: and look forward to hearing all about it.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

He stayed in the spot I set him, and the budgies stayed at the other end. I walked out and stood where they couldn't see me, and watched for about ten minute's. They all kept looking at each other for a few minutes until Seffra and Samara started fighting over the same swing....LOL...then they ignored Shiloh and he just watched all of them. It will become a daily thing, and I shall give reports and pics down the road. He seemed happy to get back in his cage, but I think eventually they may all have fun out together...or maybe I will have to get another tiel to go along with the two budgies I want to get....


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Awesome setup with beautiful birds!!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I love this kingdom!! A great set up, a handsome king - I suggest putting a king chair somewhere - and a healthy- well fed staff over there! 
Soterion is adorable!! They all seem they are having a good time there!! 
I am looking forward to the next pics!! Good job Randy!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Soterion is growing into a rival for the Kingdom there, perhaps a joisting lane is needed?
what a befitting castle to rival the best of the lands 

SO inspiring to see and love the kinship they are displaying for you.:budgie:


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

WOW! What an impressive kingdom you've made for them! Lucky birds.

Solerion has gone from adorable to absolutely gorgeous. :loveeyes:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Kales said:


> Awesome setup with beautiful birds!!


Thank you. I am happy because my birds really seem to like it....



despoinaki said:


> I love this kingdom!! A great set up, a handsome king - I suggest putting a king chair somewhere - and a healthy- well fed staff over there!
> Soterion is adorable!! They all seem they are having a good time there!!
> I am looking forward to the next pics!! Good job Randy!!


Thank you Despina...I love the idea too...I will be keeping my eyes open for a King's throne...
They are having a good time it seem's and I will post some more pic's when I get some more stuff put in there...



Pretty boy said:


> Soterion is growing into a rival for the Kingdom there, perhaps a joisting lane is needed?
> what a befitting castle to rival the best of the lands
> 
> SO inspiring to see and love the kinship they are displaying for you.:budgie:


Thank You Cathy...
What an awesome thought...If I had Deb's photoshop skill's, I think that would happen. In reality though, the King has grown into a real Kingly demeanor, and rules the flock. The young Soterion is a gentle fellow, and usually backs off in confrontations with the King fairly fast....



Cheesepusher said:


> WOW! What an impressive kingdom you've made for them! Lucky birds.
> 
> Solerion has gone from adorable to absolutely gorgeous. :loveeyes:


Thank you Karen. Soterion say's thank you too...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Randy - this is an absolutely Awesome kingdom! :king: I cannot match the poetic rhetoric put forth by others who have commented before me - suffice it to say: "What They said" 
It is so cool to be able to see your little guys roam around in an aviary - and that linoleum floor is a touch of genius! Well Done, my friend! :clap: :whoo: :yo:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

SPBudgie said:


> *Randy - this is an absolutely Awesome kingdom! :king: I cannot match the poetic rhetoric put forth by others who have commented before me - suffice it to say: "What They said"
> It is so cool to be able to see your little guys roam around in an aviary - and that linoleum floor is a touch of genius! Well Done, my friend! :clap: :whoo: :yo:*


Thank you Ollie. I have a lot more I want to do to it, but it will take some time, little here, little there. More toy's, natural branch perches...the ideas are endless....They seem to really enjoy it...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


jonah said:



Thank you Ollie. I have a lot more I want to do to it, but it will take some time, little here, little there. More toy's, natural branch perches...the ideas are endless....They seem to really enjoy it...

Click to expand...

My 3 really enjoy theirs - they use the whole space and all perches and toys every single day!*

I'll bet they do. I would love to see some pics Ollie...


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Looks like they're already enjoying their new castle. That's so cool.

-Kristen


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

SPBudgie said:


> *
> 
> My 3 really enjoy theirs - they use the whole space and all perches and toys every single day!*


I'll bet they do. I would love to see some pics Ollie....



jean20057 said:


> Looks like they're already enjoying their new castle. That's so cool.
> 
> -Kristen


Thank you Kristen....they do seem pretty content...


----------

